# Citalopram during pregnancy?



## PaulaK (Feb 25, 2011)

I am 8 weeks pregnant with twins following my 5th cycle of IVF (I am 3.

I have been taking 20mg of citalopram for several years. Throughout my 4 previous cycles (at The Lister and Kings College Hospital) it was never mentioned that this could cause any risks, and I therefore didn't realise I had any cause for concern when we got our positive test result recently.

It was only when I went to the GP to confirm my pregnancy at 6 weeks, that I was advised to come down to 10mg per day, I did that straight away. Then, yesterday, I heard a report on the radio, where it was reported that being in Citalopram during pregnancy doubles the risk of heart defects in the baby, and that the NICE guidelines are due to be revised to reflect this. On hearing this I felt sheer panic.

I went to see my GP and have agreed to wean off it completely in the next 2 weeks, so I will be off in completely by week 10.

My concen is that I have already done damage to my unborn babies which is irreversible.

Is it too late? Is 20mg daily enough to cause me great concern?

Any insight / advice you can offer me at this stage would be greatly appreciated, as, currently, I am very, very concerned.

Many thanks in advance

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=308516.0#ixzz2XEIvRSqZ


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst more recent epidemiological studies with SSRIs in pregnancy have reportedly shown slight increases in risk the absolute risk remains very very low in relation to cardiac problems. The problem with these large types of retrospective studies is that it is hard to ensure you are comparing like for like and to eliminate all forms of bias. There are a number of studies out there that do not support any evidence of increased risk. The new change in advice is more to do with ensuring all decisions to prescribe are fully weighed up rather than in response to definite evidence of any significant harm. 


The decision to use antidepressants in pregnancy has to be carefully weighed up with the risks versus benefits. The impact of serious mental health illness during pregnancy can also have significant adverse effects on both mother and baby. Each case must be looked at individually taking past history, risk factors and response to treatment into account.


Bottom line is try not to get worked up about this as this will not help your mental state at present. Risk is incredibly small; the double of next to nothing is still next to nothing.


----------

